# Another funeral job



## BillESC (Jan 16, 2010)

Got a call from a large Baptist church today. I'll be installing a robotic video camera and audio feed with a transmission line of nearly 400' to the fellowship room to accomodate the over flow crowd that is expected.

A lady member of their church was driving to Delaware on Thursday for her daughters wedding scheduled for Saturday. Something fell off of a truck in front of her and it crashed through her windshield killing her instantly.

Ya just never know.


----------



## Raktor (Jan 17, 2010)

What a depressing gig to work.


----------



## BillESC (Jan 17, 2010)

Raktor said:


> What a depressing gig to work.



I won't be at the funeral. I'll set everyting up the day before. On the day of the funeral I've got a gig with the San Francisco Piano Quartet.


----------

